# Worst Guitar Playing Ever by Courtney Love



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I find it hilarious. Hole hired this guy to record their performance at the Celebrity Skin live at Don Hill's in NYC, Sept. 11, 2010. He never got paid so he kept the recordings. 4 years later he decided to post this video where he isolated Courtney's vocals and guitar. Is her guitar even tuned? Painful to listen to. LOL


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, Rickenbacker necks _are_ thin. 8)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Well, Rickenbacker necks _are_ thin. 8)


I was gonna say, yeah, and with narrow spacing and tiny frets. Could you pick a harder guitar to play when you don't practice and aren't any good to begin with? The singing I can actually forgive, she ain't the only big rocker with....issues.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That is the first Courtney Love song or video I have ever listened to. It will be my last. And people actually go and pay to listen to that????!!!!!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

She sounds pretty good.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

She can play circles around Lil Wayne.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, that video is a constant resevoir of jokes when i hang out with my musician friends. she's human slag, afaic


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That was a joke, right? What a waste of time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## darkwaters (Feb 2, 2016)

Yep. Truly awful. Strangely enough I actually like the album.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Still better than Yoko Ono


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't listen but is it actually worst than the solo in this? And remember, this was publicly and widely released.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ever heard L'il Wayne play? Actually, pretend to play is more accurate.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why would I want to listen to someone playing guitar poorly though?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Are you sure that hasn't been redone like the "shreds" videos? The Lil Wayne absolutely has, sounds like a ukulele.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

J S Moore said:


> Are you sure that hasn't been redone like the "shreds" videos? The Lil Wayne absolutely has, sounds like a ukulele.


Maybe if he pulled his pants up it would help.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Chito said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I find it hilarious. Hole hired this guy to record their performance at the Celebrity Skin live at Don Hill's in NYC, Sept. 11, 2010. He never got paid so he kept the recordings. 4 years later he decided to post this video where he isolated Courtney's vocals and guitar. Is her guitar even tuned? Painful to listen to. LOL


I always had her down as a no talent hang along.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

amagras said:


> Still better than Yoko Ono


Caution. May cause one to drive an 8" ice pick up one's nostril.
Unless you have a strong constitution, I'd recommend stopping a 1:40.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Caution. May cause one to drive an 8" ice pick up one's nostril.
> Unless you have a strong constitution, I'd recommend stopping a 1:40.


the video was blocked (thank god).


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

Consider yourself lucky.
I'm kinda glad it was blocked.
I really don't want to be ostracized because of one post. lol.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Consider yourself lucky.
> I'm kinda glad it was blocked.
> I really don't want to be ostracized because of one post. lol.


Yoko must suffer from what High/Deaf was talking about in the "Deceived" thread. Her mind has gotta hear what it wants to, not what is actually coming out of her mouth. Maybe she needs to record herself and play it back.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Chito said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted but I find it hilarious. Hole hired this guy to record their performance at the Celebrity Skin live at Don Hill's in NYC, Sept. 11, 2010. He never got paid so he kept the recordings. 4 years later he decided to post this video where he isolated Courtney's vocals and guitar. Is her guitar even tuned? Painful to listen to. LOL


 does it really matter if her guitar was tuned, nothing else about her was.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I shrug. The whole grunge movement was based on shunning virtuosity so quite a few artists got a rise on their profiles for their cacaphony. So. . . meh. The hate-on for Courtney to me seems a little corny.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Given how long ago that song was recorded and how hard she lives I didn't think the vocals were that bed. Guitar is out of tune for sure though. Just out of curiousity, when she plays out of tune why is it a disgrace yet when Ronnie Wood spent the better part of a decade doing the same thing it was OK?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

So you're going to post _your_ live, isolated vocal and guitar tracks right? :troll:


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like she's cleaned herself up quite a bit. Is she a grandma yet?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that this is the reason that my guitar instructor had me practice everything clean. I'll bet she plays like that through a wall of distortion that covers up a good bit of her sloppy playing.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with Jimmythegeek, I actually thought her vocals were fine (meaning, it sounds pretty much like the album so it is what it is and "fits" the music). Her guitar is obviously more of a prop and would be completely absent from the main mix in house. That said, YIKES it really sounds like she cannot play. Who cannot hit a few basic root positions chords and barres?

TG


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

vocals sounded ok to me..guitar was probably just a prop and buried in the mix. No different than a lot of the country frontmen/women


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder if Korn and Hole ever played the same venue. That'd be cool.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

This always made me piss my pants a little... guy has quite a few videos.






Sorry dont know how to embed with my phone...

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Though I'd never list CL as a great (or necessarily even good) guitar player I still think the guitar sound is an overdub similar to the "Shreds" videos. It actually sounds the same.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's not a shred, it's the real deal. 


iaresee said:


> So you're going to post _your_ live, isolated vocal and guitar tracks right? :troll:


i will admit to being the most terrible singer i know. i will admit to being...not much of a guitar player. i strongly feel i could do better, for the simple fact i would _want to_. for my audience, and for myself. i don't believe she gives a shit. about anyone, including herself. having read her book, and one about kurt, i don't have any use for either one of them. afaik, kurt wrote most of her debut album anyhow.


----------

